# Is it normal for my husband to have wet dreams?



## gingerme (Feb 8, 2010)

I read almost similar post like this. We're married for only 10 months now. But my situation is we're not having sex regularly sometimes ones a week sometimes not, i asked him if am not attractive for him anymore he said it has nothing to do with me and he said it's all because he's always tired from work. My husband had a wet dream last night and he came. So i asked him if he enjoyed it somehow & to whom he had sex with. He said that he enjoyed it & he had sex with a woman he never saw in his life. I just wanna ask does he lost his interest with me?


----------



## steve71 (Feb 5, 2010)

It's normal for healthy younger men to have wet dreams. I guess most of us have had them. They happen wether or not the man is sexually active in other ways. And, yes, wet dreams are very enjoyable. But I don't think the stranger in his dream is a sign that he's lost interest in you - dreams are just a big chaotic jumble!


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

my hubby has had some messed up wet dreams involving some of my friends and I have told him that we should have some 3somes with those woman.
by the way those are MFF

Edit: Husband posted this. Easy to tell, I don't know what MFF means.


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

yes its normal lol


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

x2startermom said:


> my hubby has had some messed up wet dreams involving some of my friends and I have told him that we should have some 3somes with those woman.
> by the way those are MFF
> 
> Edit: Husband posted this. Easy to tell, I don't know what MFF means.


MFF = Threesome with 1 Male and 2 Females
MFM = Threesome with 2 Males and 1 Female


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

gingerme said:


> I read almost similar post like this. We're married for only 10 months now. But my situation is we're not having sex regularly sometimes ones a week sometimes not, i asked him if am not attractive for him anymore he said it has nothing to do with me and he said it's all because he's always tired from work. My husband had a wet dream last night and he came. So i asked him if he enjoyed it somehow & to whom he had sex with. He said that he enjoyed it & he had sex with a woman he never saw in his life. I just wanna ask does he lost his interest with me?


If you're newlyweds and having so infrequent sex that he's having wet dreams then the frequency of sex is the issue rather than the wet dreams.

All a wet dream does is clear old semen out from the male so that new fresh semen has a place to be. It's 100% normal and healthy.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

I would say he has a higher sex drive than he or you think....maybe he's not that tired from work, maybe he's playing the quiet game and waiting for you to initiate...maybe he wants you to chase him...do something real sexy for him and see how he responds...as a married guy I have to say my wife appears the sexiest to me when she's confident in herself...confident enough to do something real sexy without me initiating..


----------



## Croaker (Feb 20, 2010)

Atholk said:


> If you're newlyweds and having so infrequent sex that he's having wet dreams then the frequency of sex is the issue rather than the wet dreams.


This. I have a higher sex drive than my wife, and if I don't "take care of it on my own", I end up with highly erotic dreams. He's probably not lying when he says he's tired, but that just means you can tell him to lie back and let you have your way with him.

Also, I don't usually dream about people I know, and the few times I have, there's no rhyme or reason to it. Does not reflect my actual interests.


----------



## ilovemytriniman (Aug 5, 2010)

My husband has wet dreams nearly everyday! I kinda love it! (Whether or not the dreams are about me only he knows). It's nothing to be embarrassed about, we lay there and talk about them in the morning. 
Women need to not make these events a negative part of their lives, embrace it, its a part of nature! If anything the scenarios in wet dreams are so random that they can help with great ideas for spicing things up! I know we have acted out many a wet dream!!:smthumbup:


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm 57 and still have an occasional wet dream. Wet dreams, and dreams in general, mean nothing and are normal.


----------

